# Volume on app after speaking to passenger



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

For some reason every time a passenger calls me or I call the passenger the volume on the GPS goes so low you can barley hear once i start the trip. This never happens if the passenger or myself don’t need to call one another.

The only way around this is to complete the trip, go offline shut down the app/ and or reboot the phone. I thought it was something with my old phone but the same issue occurs with my new iphone,

Does anyone else encounter this issue?


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Yeah it’s a regular bugfest. Submit a bug report through the App Store. If enough people do this this might get fixed and Apple tracks the reports so they can and do hammer idiots who don’t fix crud that don’t fix the bugs.


----------



## Italnstallion99 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks.. Glad I am not the only one having this issue


----------



## Jettero (Aug 10, 2017)

I remember this happening months ago, then it stopped. It's back again. My Pandora stops playing after getting a notification from Uber. Plus, Uber is still not playing nice with Waze. I'm doing Lyft only until this is fixed.


----------

